# Food Safety News Fri 5/1/2020



## daveomak.fs (May 1, 2020)

Food Safety News
Fri 5/1/2020 4:01 AM











Email not displaying properly?  View it in your browser. 

















* Report says U.S. is failing food safety 101; incidence of illnesses still increasing*
By Coral Beach on May 01, 2020 12:06 am Attempts to reduce food poisoning are failing as the U.S. incidence of foodborne illnesses continues to increase. Infections from five of eight pathogens tracked by the CDC are on the rise. Initial analysis of data comparing the period from 2016-2018 with numbers for 2019 (see table below) shows that the federal government’s Healthy People 2020...  Continue Reading

* Demand for federal court take over of Smithfield pork plant goes unanswered*
By Dan Flynn on May 01, 2020 12:05 am Going into a motion hearing yesterday, attorneys for Smithfield Foods might have expected a quick ruling in their favor. After all, hours earlier the company’s plant had been placed under the federal government’s Defense Production Act. The hopes and desires of an activist group and a mystery plaintiff being promoted in its lawsuit won’t seem...  Continue Reading


* WFP asks for help to prevent repeat of tropane alkaloid outbreaks*
By Joe Whitworth on May 01, 2020 12:03 am The World Food Program (WFP) has requested assistance from the FAO and WHO on tropane alkaloids after five people died in Uganda this past year from contaminated food aid. The United Nations agency wanted the Food and Agriculture Organization (FAO) and World Health Organization (WHO) to provide scientific advice on tropane alkaloids in processed and...  Continue Reading


----------



## hawtsauc3 (May 1, 2020)

For those who can, try to scope out local farmers. With the plants a lot of them are trying to just break even before having to cull their animals which is a dang shame. But that said, you can get insane deals on pork that'll basically get you an entire hog for around $1 per lb post processing. It'll help you and help them.


----------

